# help me find the breed of my tarantula



## Bradley Rowbotham (Feb 15, 2016)

Would anybody please help me find out what type of tarantula I have ??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tenevanica (Feb 15, 2016)

Looks like _G. pulchra, _as said before. And in the future, it isn't a tarantula "breed," it's a tarantula species. Each tarantula is its own species.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## sdsnybny (Feb 15, 2016)

Looking at the picture closer you appear to have a mature male of whatever species it turns out to be. Notice the swollen "boxing gloves" for pedipalps? I'll bet it has tibial hooks under the front two legs at joint below the knee.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Dannyrsmith (Feb 15, 2016)

I'd actually say that you might have a Lampropelma sp. "Borneo Black" there.

Reactions: Disagree 3 | Face Palm 1


----------



## BobBarley (Feb 15, 2016)

Yeah that's a mature male...  If you caught it in the U.S. that may be one of the mature male Aphonopelma around here.  A lot of them become black like that when they mature or so I've heard.  Then again it could be G. pulchra.  Any more details?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Sarkhan42 (Feb 15, 2016)

Dannyrsmith said:


> I'd actually say that you might have a Lampropelma sp. "Borneo Black" there.


I thought that for a moment, but it lacks the distinct abdomen pattern and the hairs are much different. I'd also vote a male aphonopelma, if you look some of the hairs on the abdomen are brown as well which is not like the pulchra.

Addition: just did some googling, honestly that looks like the picture of the A. Jonnycashi circulating making me even more think Aphonopelma

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Venom1080 (Feb 15, 2016)

id say a mature male G. Pulchra. maybe!


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Feb 15, 2016)

Where did you find it?


----------



## Bradley Rowbotham (Feb 15, 2016)

Is it bad that it bit me ?


----------



## Bradley Rowbotham (Feb 15, 2016)

dragonfire1577 said:


> Where did you find it?


It has been passed down in the family

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sarkhan42 (Feb 15, 2016)

Bradley Rowbotham said:


> Is it bad that it bit me ?


While it's not good that any tarantula bit you, don't worry about it. Nobody has ever died from a tarantula bite on record, and if you haven't gotten many symptoms or much pain yet you likely won't at all.


----------



## cold blood (Feb 15, 2016)

Bradley Rowbotham said:


> Is it bad that it bit me ?


Were you handling?


----------



## Bradley Rowbotham (Feb 15, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Were you handling?


I had to move it from one tank to another


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 15, 2016)

Bradley Rowbotham said:


> It has been passed down in the family


That's one of the best statement i ever heard here. A legacy. A family legacy.
Here, son... receive my unnamed _Theraphosidae_, now it's yours. Was Grandfather, before. And before, before....

u_u

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 7 | Creative 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Feb 15, 2016)

Bradley"s profile indicates he lives in England, I doubt he has an Aphonopelma johnnycashi
but maybe B  sabulosum or B. angustum MM

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## cold blood (Feb 15, 2016)

so, yes?   as handling is not exactly required for that task.

I'm not judging, I was just curious how.


----------



## Sarkhan42 (Feb 15, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> Bradley"s profile indicates he lives in England, I doubt he has an Aphonopelma johnnycashi
> but maybe B  sabulosum or B. angustum MM


Excellent catch, that does really change the game I'm not so sure now.


----------



## cold blood (Feb 15, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> That's one of the best statement i ever heard here. A legacy. A family legacy.
> Here, son... receive my unnamed _Theraphosidae_, now it's yours. Was Grandfather, before. And before, before....
> 
> u_u


And its a male, so its not like its that old compared to a female.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Bradley Rowbotham (Feb 15, 2016)

cold blood said:


> so, yes?   as handling is not exactly required for that task.
> 
> I'm not judging, I was just curious how.


How else are you supposed to move from one large tank to another??

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Feb 15, 2016)

it could also be Aphonopelma behlei or Aphonopelma marxi


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 15, 2016)

Bradley Rowbotham said:


> How else are you supposed to move from one large tank to another??


With a catch cup and a piece of cardboard. However great reply ah ah. Don't move 'OBT' like that

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bradley Rowbotham (Feb 15, 2016)

cold blood said:


> And its a male, so its not like its that old compared to a female.


It was from a dead uncle to my dad for a year then to me today


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Feb 15, 2016)

Bradley Rowbotham said:


> How else are you supposed to move from one large tank to another??


Also I might be little nosy but could we see the enclosure?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bradley Rowbotham (Feb 15, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> With a catch cup and a piece of cardboard. However great reply ah ah. Don't move 'OBT' like that [/Whats OBT?


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 15, 2016)

cold blood said:


> And its a male, so its not like its that old compared to a female.


Don't ruin my poetry, man  That is a legacy 'highlander' _Theraphosidae_, fo sho! Passed trough generations like class aged scotch.

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Bradley Rowbotham (Feb 15, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> With a catch cup and a piece of cardboard. However great reply ah ah. Don't move 'OBT' like that


What's OBT


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 15, 2016)

OBT _= Pterinochilus murinus _


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Feb 15, 2016)

cold blood said:


> And its a male, so its not like its that old compared to a female.


It sadly also may only have at most a year left to live at this point being a mature male but if its an aphonopelma it could be as old as 8 already since these species they reach maturity slow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Psyrocke (Feb 15, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> Bradley"s profile indicates he lives in England, I doubt he has an Aphonopelma johnnycashi
> but maybe B  sabulosum or B. angustum MM


Oh good call, didn't think to check his locale. Than I go back to my pulchra or second your B. angustum after some googling I guess haha.


----------



## cold blood (Feb 15, 2016)

Bradley Rowbotham said:


> How else are you supposed to move from one large tank to another??


Seriously?  How do you think people move old worlds?   There are many methods that work great and require no handling.   In 15 years I've never handled any t (intentionally) during a re-house.   Sometimes you can just use positioning of the enclosures, you can use a catch cup, the bag method, etc.



Bradley Rowbotham said:


> It was from a dead uncle to my dad for a year then to me today


Sorry to hear about your uncle, good to see you in the hobby, but that's a rough way in.  It also explains why you don't know the species.  Reminds me that I need to add names to a couple of my enclosures.  It also explains why you were not aware of other methods of re-housing.

He may not eat much, if at all, because he kinda looks like an old MM, so his time may be pretty limited.

Have any specific questions, just keep asking.


----------



## Bradley Rowbotham (Feb 15, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Seriously?  How do you think people move old worlds?   There are many methods that work great and require no handling.   In 15 years I've never handled any t (intentionally) during a re-house.   Sometimes you can just use positioning of the enclosures, you can use a catch cup, the bag method, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate spiders

Reactions: Dislike 4 | Disagree 1 | Funny 3 | Love 1 | Optimistic 1 | Lollipop 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 15, 2016)

Bradley Rowbotham said:


> I hate spiders


Ah ah ah ah you made my day with a couple of comments, man. I'm the first follower!


----------



## Bradley Rowbotham (Feb 15, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> You made my day with a couple of comments, man. I'm the first follower!


What?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 15, 2016)

Bradley Rowbotham said:


> What?


You made me laugh with your comments


----------



## Bradley Rowbotham (Feb 15, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> You made me laugh with your comments


Good

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## cold blood (Feb 15, 2016)

Bradley Rowbotham said:


> I hate spiders


Getting bit probably did little to help that.

I'm shocked you even made the attempt to pick it up.  

I got my first nearly 15 years ago, rescued from a neighbor who was going to throw it at someone.  At the time I was very much arachnophobic, but also an animal person, so I wasn't about to just watch it die.   Getting that spider was a blessing, because all the creepy things that bothered me at the time, are now a non-thought.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bradley Rowbotham (Feb 15, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Getting bit probably did little to help that.
> 
> I'm shocked you even made the attempt to pick it up.
> 
> I got my first nearly 15 years ago, rescued from a neighbor who was going to throw it at someone.  At the time I was very much arachnophobic, but also an animal person, so I wasn't about to just watch it die.   Getting that spider was a blessing, because all the creepy things that bothered me at the time, are now a non-thought.


It made me bleed

Reactions: Funny 2 | Meh 1


----------



## cold blood (Feb 15, 2016)

hahahahahahaha, I bet it did.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 15, 2016)

Bradley Rowbotham said:


> It made me bleed


That's the _chelicerae _damage. Don't worry. I assume you used disinfectant alcohol on the wound.


----------



## Sarkhan42 (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm just glad you didn't get passed down an adult male old world, or the story would be much different and might be bad news for the UK hobby. It's the hobbyists nightmare honestly...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## cold blood (Feb 15, 2016)

Imagine if it was an Aussie t.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tenevanica (Feb 15, 2016)

Bradley Rowbotham said:


> What's OBT


"What's OBT?" That's very amusing. You really are new, aren't you? OBT is the common name of _Pterinochilus murinus._ OBT is an acronym. Depending on who you ask, OBT either stands for "Orange Baboon Tarantula," or "Orange Bitey Thing." _P. murinus_ is incredibly defensive and aggressive.


----------



## Tenevanica (Feb 15, 2016)

Bradley Rowbotham said:


> I hate spiders


You're in the wrong place my friend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 15, 2016)

Bradley, now seriously, while i agree with sdsnybny, it's hard for me to ID your MM _Theraphosidae_. The "lucky" part is that you live in England, and there's (at least) a lot of people in the hobby (but really a lot). People that can help you directly, "near" you.
I would bring the spider to some of those for have an accurate ID.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Psyrocke (Feb 15, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Sorry, I just didn't like how he acted, "I hate spiders" "it made me bleed" "what's obt" He sounds like a little child typing. He reminds me of a certain user...


Not sure if I was around for certain user you mention, but just fear makes people think and act differently. I know when I panic I feel similarly, probably talk similarly, to the broken up sentences.


----------



## Sarkhan42 (Feb 15, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Sorry, I just didn't like how he acted, "I hate spiders" "it made me bleed" "what's obt" He sounds like a little child typing. He reminds me of a certain user...


I'm pretty sure I know who you're referring to, but that's beside the point. Taking that frustration and putting it into a post isn't good for anyone, it'll just make you more upset and keep it on your mind. Holding onto anger is like drinking the poison and expecting the other person to die.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Feb 15, 2016)

"I hate spiders" I don't know why but I chuckled a bit when i read that post, lol. Sorry you got bit man, you can be very glad it's a New World though, and not a Old World. A bite from an Old World will give you more than just a bleeding wound 

Don't hate on the poor guy though, they are unpredictable and do get stressed and scared with human interaction, thus why long tongs should be used for maintenance and feeding, and catch cups for rehousing  

I really hope you are willing to take care of it, and are willing to keep it, though it might not live that long anymore as it is a mature male. Tarantulas and spiders in general are really fascinating and interesting creatures, and quite addictive I can assure. There's a lot of members here that started out in the hobby for the sole purpose of getting over their arachnophobia, that are now hooked with dozens of spiders which they just love. I too would like to see a picture of the enclosure the T is in currently, so we can help and advise you on proper husbandry and care so your little guy will live comfortably

Reactions: Like 4 | Award 1


----------



## BobBarley (Feb 16, 2016)

Bradley Rowbotham said:


> I hate spiders





Bradley Rowbotham said:


> It made me bleed


Dude.  If you don't really like spiders and it bit you, I would consider giving it to someone else.  If you truly hate it, and only keep it because it has been passed down I would look for someone with some experience to take care of it.  For the good of both you and the spider.  Don't worry, it'd be in good hands if you chose to do this.

On the other hand, I agree with Lalberts, if you are willing to take on the tarantula, then do it.  Read up a bit around this forum on basic tarantula care and you should be able to get started nicely!  Perhaps you will start to take a liking to them!

If you plan to keep him. then welcome to the hobby!!!


----------



## Travis21v4 (Feb 16, 2016)

I laughed so hard! It bit me... it made me bleed... Yea, that's kind of what happens lolol. You sir, are my hero!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Bradley Rowbotham (Feb 16, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> That's the _chelicerae _damage. Don't worry. I assume you used disinfectant alcohol on the wound.


Yeah


----------



## petkokc (Feb 16, 2016)

This is funny xD

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## SausageinaNet (Feb 16, 2016)

Well at least he is trying to find out what species it is and how to care for it. But the "I hate spiders" thing is just to funny if you are stuck with a big one to care for .


----------



## johnny quango (Feb 16, 2016)

It looks to me like a mm G pulchra minus a  few urticating hairs but I'm using my phone so I can't be 100%. I also would like to see the enclosure as the picture looks like it doesn't contain any substrate. 

Don't worry about the bite it won't do you any harm apart from a little pain. If it is a G pulchra like a few of us think it's easy to care for


----------



## matypants (Feb 16, 2016)

Is this a troll?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Bradley Rowbotham (Feb 16, 2016)

matypants said:


> Is this a troll?


Nope


----------



## Bradley Rowbotham (Feb 16, 2016)

Sarkhan42 said:


> I'm pretty sure I know who you're referring to, but that's beside the point. Taking that frustration and putting it into a post isn't good for anyone, it'll just make you more upset and keep it on your mind. Holding onto anger is like drinking the poison and expecting the other person to die.


What are you actually on about

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sarkhan42 (Feb 16, 2016)

Bradley Rowbotham said:


> What are you actually on about


I was just saying that negative and rude posts are really just useless and bad for everyone. Off topic from the thread but it needed to be said.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rogerpoco (Feb 16, 2016)

Keep the T,Man. I imagine your Uncle would want you to,and would be happy for you to learn about them,and keep it safe.
One T isn't too difficult to keep up with,seriously. I didn't get into T's to fight a fear(as some do,and is a good strategy),but like Coldblood mentioned,a couple years in,nothing creeps/freaks me out anymore.
You got through one of the experiences most of us never endure,taking a bite,quite early on,and got through,no worries(as would be the case in MOST bites,I believe. Still don't want to take one,haha!).
If you DO get it ID'd as a MM G. pulchra(go to someone local,eyes-on)-find a Female,my Man,try to breed them,make some $. If your Uncle loved T's like most of us here,he'd surely love to have slings from his Baby out in the world!


----------



## Andrea82 (Feb 16, 2016)

@Bradley Rowbotham 
All fun aside, what are you going to do? Are you keeping the spider? I'm sure if you don't want to,there are people in the uk who could take him. Don't expect to get money for it though.

If you keep it, it might be useful read some basic care tips on tarantula care. I'll start you off;
1. Put some substrate in the enclosure, about 5cm. 
2. Give it a shallow waterdish (the lid of sime jars work fine)
3. Give it a hide. Half a flowerpot, a piece of corkbark
4. Don't handle it again. If you have to take it out the enclosure,use the catchcup method for rehousing spiders. If you type this in the YouTube search,you'll get videos on how that's done. 
5. Leave it alone for a week. Since it has bitten you,it is probably stressed out.
6. Next week, you can try to feed it a cricket or roach. Mature males don't eat much though,if it doesn't eat,that's ok. 

Keep us posted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tenevanica (Feb 16, 2016)

Bradley Rowbotham said:


> What are you actually on about


Some of us have asked before, but I'm gonna be direct here. Show us pics of the enclosure! Some of us (including myself) are concerned that you are not taking care of the spider properly. We need pictures!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bradley Rowbotham (Feb 16, 2016)

Tenevanica said:


> Some of us have asked before, but I'm gonna be direct here. Show us pics of the enclosure! Some of us (including myself) are concerned that you are not taking care of the spider properly. We need pictures!


It is being taken care of very well it has water rocks and food and plenty of space to move about so don't make accusations that I am not taking care of it properly because I am

Reactions: Coffee 1


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Feb 16, 2016)

Based on the first picture and what you've said rocks are not a suitable substrate/decoration as it needs a soil based substrate to be happy (I use eco earth) though having a few rocks on the soil won't hurt but they won't make for a good enclosure alone without soil.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 14pokies (Feb 16, 2016)

Hmm... This thread smells like a trolls nest.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Bradley Rowbotham (Feb 16, 2016)

How does it

Reactions: Meh 1


----------



## Angel Minkov (Feb 16, 2016)

THIS IS CLASSIC OH MY GOD I'M CRYING

Reactions: Like 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Tenevanica (Feb 16, 2016)

Bradley Rowbotham said:


> It is being taken care of very well it has water rocks and food and plenty of space to move about so don't make accusations that I am not taking care of it properly because I am


1. Rocks are not acceptable in a tarantula cage because they could fall and crush the T.

2. More space isn't always better. T's feel more secure in smaller enclosures. It shouldn't be larger than three times it's leg span.

3. More food isn't always better. T's should only be fed once a week.

4. Your original picture doesn't show any substrate. T's need substrate to stay healthy.

5. Because of the lack of substrate, the T has more room to climb. You have a terrestrial species. If it fell, it would hurt itself.

At least you're providing water. Don't take it personally. Admit you don't know how to fully take care of a tarantula. It's ok, this isn't a judging community. We are just trying to help.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Feb 16, 2016)

Bradley Rowbotham said:


> It is being taken care of very well it has water rocks and food and plenty of space to move about so don't make accusations that I am not taking care of it properly because I am


:wideyed:  Do you keep your tarantula in an enclosure with a few rocks and no substrate?!?! I need to catch my breath again now after reading through this thread. Thanks a lot for the entertainment and don´t take this the wrong way, but this is the most hilarious thread I´ve ever read here!

This one explains the very basics of keeping T´s. It even has pictures: http://www.wikihow.com/Care-for-a-Tarantula

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Feb 16, 2016)

You have absolutely no experience with a tarantula, you didn't even knew that catch cups should be used to transfer the T into its new enclosure. So how do you know for sure you have the correct setup for it?

Just saying, we're trying to help you and the T, so you can provide it with the proper care it NEEDS and deserves.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## matypants (Feb 16, 2016)

lalberts9310 said:


> You have absolutely no experience with a tarantula, you didn't even knew that catch cups should be used to transfer the T into its new enclosure. So how do you know for sure you have the correct setup for it?
> 
> Just saying, we're trying to help you and the T, so you can provide it with the proper care it NEEDS and deserves.


Someone who only came here to find out what kind it is, and admits to hating spiders, probably doesn't care. Oh and not to mention has a completely defensive attitude about any sort of helpful advice concerning the slipshod enclosure his animal is in. lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Feb 16, 2016)

Bradley Rowbotham said:


> How does it


Because you seem to get defensive about members asking for a picture of the setup.


----------



## Bradley Rowbotham (Feb 16, 2016)

matypants said:


> Someone who only came here to find out what kind it is, and admits to hating spiders, probably doesn't care. Oh and not to mention has a completely defensive attitude about any sort of helpful advice concerning the slipshod enclosure his animal is in. lol


 I do care about it and it was dumped on me yesterday so I have just arranged to get the necessary things I need such as substrate tomorrow so that it will be kept in the best conditions that I can keep it in because although I dislike spiders I would not wish any harm or cruelty towards it it has the same rights to be treated correctly as any human does. Thanks for everyone's advice it has been taken onboard and will be acted on asap

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## matypants (Feb 16, 2016)

I stand corrected. You have my apology good sir.


----------



## cold blood (Feb 16, 2016)

Bradley, keep in mind that it is a mature male, and likely an old one, and as a result, it may have little to no interest in food.  It also will not live very much longer, no matter how perfect the set up is, so if it kicks, don't feel at fault, its just the way it goes with mature males.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Bradley Rowbotham (Feb 16, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Bradley, keep in mind that it is a mature male, and likely an old one, and as a result, it may have little to no interest in food.  It also will not live very much longer, no matter how perfect the set up is, so if it kicks, don't feel at fault, its just the way it goes with mature males.[/QUOTE
> How often should I feed it please ?


----------



## Bradley Rowbotham (Feb 16, 2016)

Apology accepted


----------



## Bradley Rowbotham (Feb 16, 2016)

How often should I feed him please ?


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Feb 16, 2016)

Bradley Rowbotham said:


> How often should I feed him please ?


You can try every second week or so, but as cold blood said, he might not be that interested in food. If he doesn´t eat the cricket within 24 hours, remove it and try again some other day. Good luck with your tarantula!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tenevanica (Feb 16, 2016)

Bradley Rowbotham said:


> How often should I feed him please ?


Once a week is standard. Tarantulas don't eat very much. If he doesn't take food, don't force it on him. Try again next week, as insects running free will stress him out. Tarantulas require live food, in case you didn't already know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (Feb 16, 2016)

You can offer a cricket (or whatever prey item you are using) once a week to ten days or so, but I would not expect him to take it...consider it a nice bonus if he does.  If he takes food, its generally a good sign that there is still more time, although not always...I've heard of males dying shortly after a last meal, but the IME they most often stop eating for a while before they die.  Just don't leave prey in there as mentioned.

Man I didn't just get beat on that response, I finished 3rd.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bradley Rowbotham (Feb 16, 2016)

okay thanks once a week and if he doesn't take it remove it and try again another time thanks guys


----------



## Bradley Rowbotham (Feb 16, 2016)

I fed him yesterday and he must have eaten it over night because the cricket is no longer in the tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bradley Rowbotham (Feb 16, 2016)

How do you know if a tarantula is comfortable in its environment please?


----------



## Tenevanica (Feb 16, 2016)

Bradley Rowbotham said:


> How do you know if a tarantula is comfortable in its environment please?


This is a topic of great debate because every T is different, so there's no way of being sure. There are some things that tell you that they're not comfortable. If the tarantula is always moving and never settles down it is probably uncomfortable. The exception to that last rule however is mature males looking for mates. If they avoid touch the substrate it means the substrate is too wet. If they huddle in the corner it means either the temperature or humidity is incorrect. If his legs curl under him at any point that's a bad sign.


----------



## Bradley Rowbotham (Feb 16, 2016)

Tenevanica said:


> This is a topic of great debate because every T is different, so there's no way of being sure. There are some things that tell you that they're not comfortable. If the tarantula is always moving and never settles down it is probably uncomfortable. The exception to that last rule however is mature males looking for mates. If they avoid touch the substrate it means the substrate is too wet. If they huddle in the corner it means either the temperature or humidity is incorrect. If his legs curl under him at any point that's a bad sign.


Okay thanks he just chills quite central in the tank and then moves to get water every now and then


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 16, 2016)

As i've said yesterday, there's no need for food (they think only to 0.1), nor everything else. It's a mature male, and mature males doesn't live that much after the 'maturity' molt. This vary of course but still.
Now you said that you don't like spiders and i assume you doesn't desire to jump in the hobby (correct me if i'm wrong).
IMO the only thing that you should do is: use 'England', your country, and give that MM to England enthusiasts. Don't worry, they will ID him ;-)
It's literally full England (not to mention the whole UK) of T's enthusiasts.
Even the spider would be happy.


----------



## Bugmom (Feb 16, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> As i've said yesterday, there's no need for food (they think only to 0.1), nor everything else. It's a mature male, and mature males doesn't live that much after the 'maturity' molt. This vary of course but still.


There is no need to NOT feed a mature male. If they eat it, then obviously, they were hungry. Why would you deny food to a hungry animal simply because he's going to be dead in however many months?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bradley Rowbotham (Feb 16, 2016)

Bugmom said:


> There is no need to NOT feed a mature male. If they eat it, then obviously, they were hungry. Why would you deny food to a hungry animal simply because he's going to be dead in however many months?


I'm gonna help it live its life for a long as possible

Reactions: Like 7 | Optimistic 3


----------



## ratluvr76 (Feb 16, 2016)

Bradley Rowbotham said:


> I'm gonna help it live its life for a long as possible


be careful.... T's have a way of turning into a fascinating hobby.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bradley Rowbotham (Feb 16, 2016)

Haha you never know I might fall in love with them

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Tenevanica (Feb 16, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> As i've said yesterday, there's no need for food (they think only to 0.1), nor everything else. It's a mature male, and mature males doesn't live that much after the 'maturity' molt. This vary of course but still.
> Now you said that you don't like spiders and i assume you doesn't desire to jump in the hobby (correct me if i'm wrong).
> IMO the only thing that you should do is: use 'England', your country, and give that MM to England enthusiasts. Don't worry, they will ID him ;-)
> It's literally full England (not to mention the whole UK) of T's enthusiasts.
> Even the spider would be happy.



No need for food? A hungry animal that wants to eat, and denying it food just because it won't live long? That's just cruel, I'm sorry to say. You guys are blowing this MM thing way out of proportion. I have a MM T and it eats verociously, and has been alive for about a year now. Don't scare the new guy out of the hobby.


----------



## cold blood (Feb 16, 2016)

Tenevanica said:


> I have a MM T and it eats verociously, and has been alive for about a year now. Don't scare the new guy out of the hobby.


Scare him?  How are we scaring him?  We are presenting facts, many MMs do in fact show minimal interest in food, yours is an exception.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tenevanica (Feb 16, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Scare him?  How are we scaring him?  We are presenting facts, many MMs do in fact show minimal interest in food, yours is an exception.


I guess it is better to present facts. It just seems like every other post says something about his T being a MM. Being a beginner, he could react in a variety of ways (no offense here, Brad, it's normal) and if he, for example, ignored important health issues due to the T being a MM, it could die a premature death.


----------



## cold blood (Feb 16, 2016)

What are these health issues associated with a MM?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Feb 16, 2016)

Another thing OP, don't feed wild caught prey items.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tenevanica (Feb 16, 2016)

cold blood said:


> What are these health issues associated with a MM?


"Oh look! My tarantulas abdomen is shrunken, and his legs are starting to curl under him. It's ok though! My tarantula is a MM and the people on AB said he'd die soon anyway."

If this scenario would have played out, the tarantula would have died prematurely. Instead of him trying to save the T in an ICU unit, he would have played it off and let it go because the T is a MM. It's a long shot, but it could happen.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bradley Rowbotham (Feb 17, 2016)

Are tarantulas nocturnal?

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 17, 2016)

@Bugmom @Tenevanica

Sorry, yesterday had a big headache, let me rephrase that statement.
I was talking (only) trying to enter into the point of view of someone who isn't into spiders, nor wants to join the hobby, but  ended up for some reasons with a MM.

Of course they need to eat. I forgot to add "worry". Just that if they don't eat, nor they are too much interested in that, do not (Bradley) worry much for the "he doesn't eat" issue.
I've said that combined with the advice to gave asap that _Theraphosidae _to other England enthusiasts, IMO the best thing to do. This because MM aren't exactly the best for start the hobby, and they need 0.1 it's sad to watch those die alone without a lady.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 17, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Scare him?  How are we scaring him?  We are presenting facts, many MMs do in fact show minimal interest in food, yours is an exception.


Prior to the 2003 ban, we had a MM _Hysterocrates gigas _we breed (he wasn't mine, btw), he wasn't interested in food at all, only into making holes everywhere lol. I remember cricket/s walking near him, poor guy.


----------



## jiacovazzi (Feb 17, 2016)

Bradley Rowbotham said:


> Are tarantulas nocturnal?


Yes, they are

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bradley Rowbotham (Feb 17, 2016)

jiacovazzi said:


> Yes, they are


Thought so because he moves about at night


----------



## jiacovazzi (Feb 17, 2016)

Bradley Rowbotham said:


> Thought so because he moves about at night


That's the best time to observe them. You'll find there are many species of tarantulas available, its quite an addicting hobby. Enjoy yours


----------



## Bradley Rowbotham (Feb 17, 2016)

jiacovazzi said:


> That's the best time to observe them. You'll find there are many species of tarantulas available, its quite an addicting hobby. Enjoy yours


I've been watching him move around it's quite fascinating the way in which they move

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Bradley Rowbotham (Feb 17, 2016)

Is this okay ??


----------



## Bradley Rowbotham (Feb 17, 2016)

Please tell me what I can do to improve his enclosure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jiacovazzi (Feb 17, 2016)

Bradley Rowbotham said:


> Is this okay ??





Bradley Rowbotham said:


> Please tell me what I can do to improve his enclosure


I would re-do the enclosure. Its way too wet in there. . Dry substrate, full water bowl, and provide it with a hide or two and it will be fine. NO sponges.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Bradley Rowbotham (Feb 17, 2016)

jiacovazzi said:


> I would re-do the enclosure. Its way too wet in there. . Dry substrate, full water bowl, and provide it with a hide or two and it will be fine. NO sponges.


It has a plant pot buried as a hide is that okay and it has a dish with water in to


----------



## jiacovazzi (Feb 17, 2016)

Bradley Rowbotham said:


> It has a plant pot buried as a hide is that okay and it has a dish with water in to


I would give it a bigger hide, to make it feel more secure. Theres too much water, it needs to be dry in there, just give it a nice sized, full water dish.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bradley Rowbotham (Feb 17, 2016)

jiacovazzi said:


> I would give it a bigger hide, to make it feel more secure. Theres too much water, it needs to be dry in there, just give it a nice sized, full water dish.


Okay thanks for the advice I will make the alterations when I get home


----------



## cold blood (Feb 17, 2016)

I don't think it needs a bigger hide at all, rather the hide should be buried more to create a tighter place, which will be more inviting to a t.   A pot broken in half is a better hide as well as then the t can burrow beneath it and create a home, with a whole pot, its not as much of a hide as it is a dead end.

As Jiacov mentioned, it really needs to dry out, there should never be water or condensation on the sides, in fact aside from a water dish, it should be dry in the enclosure.

I would also remove the large rocks, they are a danger should the t fall, and as you've probably noticed, a MM moves around and climbs a lot, thereby increasing the chances of a fall.

Also the distance from the substrate to the top should be no more than 1.5 DLS (diagonal leg span), so if its 5", there should be no more than 7.5" of height for the t...this keeps the falling distance at a "safer" level, again, because they can fall when climbing.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Feb 17, 2016)

> "Bradley Rowbotham, post: 2439048, member: 113220"]I've been watching him move around it's quite fascinating the way in which they move


Oh boy, you're getting interested...this is how the addiction starts 
I like to add that it's good to see you improving and asking questions. For someone who hates spiders and got stuck with one anyway, you're making a good effort!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Bradley Rowbotham (Feb 17, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> Oh boy, you're getting interested...this is how the addiction starts
> I like to add that it's good to see you improving and asking questions. For someone who hates spiders and got stuck with one anyway, you're making a good effort!


Thanks


----------



## Bradley Rowbotham (Feb 17, 2016)

O


cold blood said:


> I don't think it needs a bigger hide at all, rather the hide should be buried more to create a tighter place, which will be more inviting to a t.   A pot broken in half is a better hide as well as then the t can burrow beneath it and create a home, with a whole pot, its not as much of a hide as it is a dead end.
> 
> As Jiacov mentioned, it really needs to dry out, there should never be water or condensation on the sides, in fact aside from a water dish, it should be dry in the enclosure.
> 
> ...


Okay thanks for your advice you have all been very helpful


----------



## viper69 (Feb 17, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> As i've said yesterday, there's no need for food (they think only to 0.1), nor everything else. It's a mature male, and mature males doesn't live that much after the 'maturity' molt. This vary of course but still.
> Now you said that you don't like spiders and i assume you doesn't desire to jump in the hobby (correct me if i'm wrong).
> IMO the only thing that you should do is: use 'England', your country, and give that MM to England enthusiasts. Don't worry, they will ID him ;-)
> It's literally full England (not to mention the whole UK) of T's enthusiasts.
> Even the spider would be happy.


I disagree. I think there's nothing wrong with feeding a mature male, as opposed to letting a MM die of hunger etc. I have a MM right now, he ate last night. I had a Rose Hair, MM, and it lived a full year plus, even molted at least once before literally time gave out.

I didn't know you European T keepers were such murderers!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## lalberts9310 (Feb 17, 2016)

I have a MM P. Irminia that matured March 2015, so next month he's a year mature. I feed him once or twice a week one large cricket, and he hasn't turned one meal down. If they have access to water and food they can still live rather long for an MM.


----------



## Andrea82 (Feb 17, 2016)

viper69 said:


> I disagree. I think there's nothing wrong with feeding a mature male, as opposed to letting a MM die of hunger etc. I have a MM right now, he ate last night. I had a Rose Hair, MM, and it lived a full year plus, even molted at least once before literally time gave out.
> 
> I didn't know you European T keepers were such murderers!



Hey! I have a MM male as well,and I feed him! He stopped eating a month ago though,but I still offer him food.


----------



## cold blood (Feb 17, 2016)

viper69 said:


> I didn't know you European T keepers were such murderers!


Were the Nazi's not from Europe?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Bradley Rowbotham (Feb 17, 2016)

Just wondering where should the heatmat be ?


----------



## BobBarley (Feb 17, 2016)

Bradley Rowbotham said:


> Just wondering where should the heatmat be ?


No heat mat, as I'm sure many are about to say.  Room temp is fine!!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Tenevanica (Feb 17, 2016)

Bradley Rowbotham said:


> Just wondering where should the heatmat be ?


NO HEAT MAT! Those are disasters waiting to happen. With a few exceptions, as long as you're comfortable, the T is too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 17, 2016)

viper69 said:


> I disagree. I think there's nothing wrong with feeding a mature male, as opposed to letting a MM die of hunger etc. I have a MM right now, he ate last night. I had a Rose Hair, MM, and it lived a full year plus, even molted at least once before literally time gave out.
> 
> I didn't know you European T keepers were such murderers!


Ah ah, read the comment after (N°97). I forgot to add the "worry" word, had a big headache yesterday and in a rush


----------



## cold blood (Feb 17, 2016)

Bradley Rowbotham said:


> Just wondering where should the heatmat be ?


In the garbage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 8 | Award 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 17, 2016)

cold blood said:


> In the garbage.


Ah ah ah, the truth. Incredible.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Bradley Rowbotham (Feb 17, 2016)

cold blood said:


> In the garbage.


What's wrong with a heatmat ??


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Feb 17, 2016)

Bradley Rowbotham said:


> What's wrong with a heatmat ??


Tarantulas are not necessarily the brightest among God´s creatures . They are naturally drawn to heat and will pretty much dig themselves to wherever the heatmat is situated and stay there until they get dehydrated and/or cooked alive!

Edit: Normal room temperatures will suffice for almost any species. I keep both tropical and arid tarantulas from across the globe in a room with temperatures ranging between 20-25 degrees.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## matypants (Feb 17, 2016)

Don't consider the heat mat a complete waste. You could re-purpose it and use it to heat a cricket tub / enclosure. The crickets would likely breed once it is warm enough. Should you find yourself interested in tarantulas, you would have a great supply of food without much effort.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 17, 2016)

Bradley Rowbotham said:


> What's wrong with a heatmat ??


Everything. With that said, i love when shop keepers lure people into buying useless piece of plastic garbage at non reasonable prices.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Feb 18, 2016)

Bradley Rowbotham said:


> What's wrong with a heatmat ??


Heat mats creates hot spots and dries the air out in the enclosure significantly, making the T vulnerable to dehydration.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## owlbear (Feb 18, 2016)

This thread makes me happy, welcome to the hobby! Tarantulas are beautiful and fascinating animals.

Also, no worries about a heat mat, your tarantula will be just fine without it, and they can overheat easily and kill him otherwise. They are mostly very simple to care for.


----------



## petkokc (Feb 18, 2016)

At start of thread I really thought you are just trolling people...I'm really glad how it turned out  ^^

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 18, 2016)

Bradley Rowbotham said:


> I'm gonna help it live its life for a long as possible


I have absolutely no doubts about, Bradley. You have a duty to carry on. A family legacy... that no ID MM _Theraphosidae _is literally Arthurian material, *Uther Pendragon *gave him the first micro cricket, then *Merlin *granted him longevity.

That... your MM... he, he's a truly Britain Patriot and Legend!  <--- tears of joy

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ratluvr76 (Feb 18, 2016)

Bradley Rowbotham said:


> I've been watching him move around it's quite fascinating the way in which they move


as another user mentioned after I read the whole thread... It would seem there is the beginnings of a tarantula enthusiast in this comment.. 



viper69 said:


> I disagree. I think there's nothing wrong with feeding a mature male, as opposed to letting a MM die of hunger etc. I have a MM right now, he ate last night. I had a Rose Hair, MM, and it lived a full year plus, even molted at least once before literally time gave out.


I've got a MM G porter that my husband bought as a MM almost 2 years ago.. he's still going strong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

